# Diabetes shame plus denial a risky combo



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

Mary Hyde, 64, recalls her mother’s response after hearing Hyde had been diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes.
“I told you not to eat all those sweet rolls when you were a teenager.”
For years after her mother’s reproach, Hyde kept her condition and treatment pretty much to herself.  “I didn’t speak about it. I never tested my blood sugar in public,” says Hyde, who lives in San Diego.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45137643/ns/health-diabetes/#.TrKaxUOAoe4

This is actually a relatively well-written article!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 3, 2011)

Paragraph "While excess weight is a major risk factor for Type 2 diabetes  ?  more than 85 percent of people who have it are overweight, according to government estimates ? not everyone who is overweight is diabetic. There are uncontrollable risk factors, including family history or age. And some ethnic groups such as African-Americans and Hispanics are more likely to develop it." is well-written, both in accuracy and tone, and very appropriate for a USA audience.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it makes a very very pleasant change to read an article that concentrates more on the positive than the negative, meself.


----------

